# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - folder options =

## BlooD_VenoM

A duket nje perkthim i drejte ky

- Folder Options = Opsionet e Dosjeve

Nuk po gjeja fjale tjeter per ta perkufizuar..


P.S Sa kot qe duken keto termat ne gjuhen Shqipe...

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Une them se më mirë është:

- Folder Options = Mundësit e Dosjeve

----------


## Qyfyre

Vetite e Dosjeve

----------


## Bamba

Pse thoni Dosje (shumes)?

Opsionet e Dosjes do ishte fiks fare.

----------

